

US Army Website Defaced by Syrian Electronic Army - yeahforbes
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/06/us-army-website-defaced-by-syrian-electronic-army/

======
yeahforbes
Sorry, should've searched for previous thread located at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9682312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9682312)

